# Seiko Sma237p1 100m Kinetic Auto Relay



## andy100 (Dec 18, 2005)

Hi,

I'm looking for info and views on this Seiko Kinetic if anybody has one?

What's the weight & build like? How's the lume (the hands look quite small compared to say, the Black Monster)? And finally, how accurate do you find it?

Thanks for any help!

Andy


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Hi Andy,

I'm not familiar with this particular watch so I can't answer your specific queries but Seiko's are excellent value for money watches being very well finished and usually reliable. There were problems with the capacitors in early kinetics not holding their charge but I think Seiko have sorted this out now with the modern ones.

According to one website I found the watch on it's ion coated - the bezel on my old stainless steel Samurai was ion coated (I think) and the finish stood up to daily use very well - weighs 150g & has a diameter of 40mm (not including the crown). The watch is an auto relay so that if it isn't worn for three days it'll "fall asleep" but still keep time internally and once moved & "woken up" the hands will move to the correct time (I'd love to see this in action!). Regarding the lume I don't think many watches can match the black monster for brightness but, if the modern Seiko 5's I've owned have been anything to go by, it'll still be bright enough to read in the wee small hours of the morning.

Hope this helps


----------



## andy100 (Dec 18, 2005)

Thanks for the info Pauluspaolo.

I'm still slightly uncertain about the Kinetic system. While I can see that it's a good way of making an automatic more accurate, I wonder whether trying to combine 2 tried and tested types of movement (auto & quartz) is just asking for complications? Is auto-relay over-complication even further (it would be for someone like me who wears their watch 24/7 anyway!). Out of interest, how much more does it cost to change the rechargable cell in a kinetic compared to a standard quartz battery, as I know that they won't last forever?

Saying that, I think that this watch is really nice looking, but I do think a bit pricey for what it is, especially compared to something as well built and solid as the Black Monster! Love the black 'stealth' look though!

Anybody want to sell me on Kinetic technology over auto's or quartz?!!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> how much more does it cost to change the rechargable cell in a kinetic


Early Seiko capacitors were prone to failing but Im sure the newer ones are trouble free, if I remember right they are only 10-15 quid or so, depending on the module,they are a bit fiddly to change but it is a possible DIY job, Ive done it but I did swear a few times









As for the benefits, I suppose you get quartz like accuracy without the battery changing, and also a bit of a interaction with the watch that makes us love our mechanicals









Do a google for Seiko spring drive if you want another alternative to Kinetic, quartz manual or auto


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

jasonm said:


> Early Seiko capacitors were prone to failing but Im sure the newer ones are trouble free, if I remember right they are only 10-15 quid or so, depending on the module,they are a bit fiddly to change but it is a possible DIY job, Ive done it but I did swear a few times
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But why should a potential owner have to consider the possibilty that he might have to first, identify his capacitor in his now defunct watch and then have to locate one and fit it?









Steer clear from Kinetics and Eco's is my advice









Regards,

Ned Ludd


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

I have a Kinetic Diver with Pepsi bezel (I forget the model no.) I've had it since mid 1997 and only now is it starting to quickly lose it's charge. I'm told that if I took it for a service the capacitor would be replaced with a rechargeable lithium cell which are much more reliable. I love the watch and have had years of reliable service from it. As always, Seikos are very reliable, well built and phenomenal value for money. As for the movement, I don't believe that you can compare a Kinetic to an automatic as for all intent and purposes, they're basically a quartz once you look past the self powering method.

I'd have another one for sure.

Andrew.


----------



## andy100 (Dec 18, 2005)

Now we have advice from both sides of the camp! I have to admit that ever since I heard about Kinetics when I was a kid I've always secretly yearned after one even though I've ummed and arghed over the value of the movement.

They've always been out of my price range though...I guess the first watch I get when I get my work bonus in April will be a Black Monster off of Roy's excellent site (any idea when they'll be back in stock Roy?!) although I might just have a mad moment and get the Kinetic Monster if Roy gets them back in stock and has them at a good price!


----------

